# Ouch!



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Last night I was shaving and cut myself in the back of my heel :shock:. Today it hurts really bad!!!!:evil:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I do that all the time, but on my ankle-bone! I feel your pain.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's got to hurt... I get the Shivers just thinking about it... *Shudder*
o.- <--- It's a Wink


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank goodness for peroxide!  love that stuff~


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

The worst place I ever get cut is right next to my lip. My legs get to be hairy and beastly!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ouch!


----------

